# Dangerous Wild Animals Work Group Holds First Meeting



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The first meeting of a work group tasked with considering how to regulate species deemed to be dangerous wild animals in Ohio was recently held in Columbus.More...

More...


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmm, doesn't seem to list potential groups of folks that might become attacked or eaten. Bring out the hog hunters.....
___________________________________________________
Members of the work group are from the following organizations:

* Association of Zoos and Aquariums (Columbus Zoo)
* Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS), USDA
* Humane Society of the United States (Ohio Chapter)
* Knox County Prosecutors Office
* Ohio Association of Animal Owners
* Ohio Farm Bureau
* Ohio Department of Natural Resources
* Ohio Veterinary Medical Association
* U.S. Sportsmens Alliance
* Zoo Association of America


----------

